# interfase para escuchar musica por el puerto usb



## sjuan (Nov 4, 2010)

ola amigos quisiera una ayuda o correccion con una idea que tengo 
 bueno mi primo tiene un carro con una superplanta que suena bien duro y hace unos dias me lleve el pc para escuchar mi  musica en su carro pero me toco hacer un cable estereo como el de los audifonos corrientes y quisiera hacer un circuito para evitarme el cable 
para eso un transmisor de fm que hay por hay en otro foro, la energia la cogeria de el puerto usb y me tocaria colocar un pequeño cable para la entrada de audio y pasarlo al otro lado del pc 

mi pregunta es: puedo bajar o en su caso hacer un pequeño programa para que por el puerto usb salga directamente el sonido de la musica que escuche en un programa cualquiera como media player :??


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 4, 2010)

en vista de que tu interes es mas practico que didactico, hay unas tarjetitas de audio usb que pintan bien para tus fines con algunas modificaciones





podrias tomar la alimentacion del mismo puerto usb y el audio de la salida deeste para el transmisor y ya un transmisor de audio usb


----------



## sjuan (Nov 5, 2010)

exelente, pero puedo conseguir esas targetas en colombia?
y sabes como funciona? pues me gustaria saberlo


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 5, 2010)

pues bien a bien no se como funciona, trae un integrado que lo hce practicamente todo, por hay tengo un esquema pero el integrado es inconseguible y estos aparatitos salen en algo asi como 9 dolares, no se si las puedas conseguir por donde vives sria cosa de que preguntara en caas de computo o similres


----------



## sjuan (Nov 6, 2010)

helminto G.
gracias por la info pero hoy estube buscando esa tarjeta que me dices y no la consegui en ningun lado 
y me queda la inquietud de saber si hay algun programa que me permita hacer eso sino me tocara mandar un cablede un lado a otro del pc


----------



## HitchMan (Nov 6, 2010)

hola gente.
quisiera que me ayudaran, quisiera  saber como puedo flashear un celular.
me mantendré  en contacto por dos horas para dialogar


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 6, 2010)

hitchman te equibocaste de post, ve a tecnologias moviles, pero da toda la informacion que puedas de tu celular

sjuan creo y casi estoy seguro que solo puedes sacarle señales digitales al puerto usb nada analogco, busca otro tipo de tarjetas de audio usb alomejor hay otras opciones


----------



## cansi22 (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.22475

Hay lo tienes por 2.14$ 1.50€


----------



## sjuan (Nov 7, 2010)

y estas seguro que el transporte es grtis (free shipping)


----------



## cansi22 (Nov 7, 2010)

a españa envian gratis, asi ke imagino ke si


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 7, 2010)

Y para que queres que saque el audio por el usb si tu pc ya tiene salida, hay que usar un poco mas la cabeza  o ser mas claro con las ideas.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 7, 2010)

lo que quiere es enchuf un sola cosa...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 7, 2010)

Un jack es una sola cosa, no gana nada poniendo un usb + un jack
Si pones dos es porque uno es de entrada de audio (micrófono) y otro es de salida (altavoces)

Hay una cosa que se llama bluetooth audio AP2P... si el equipo de tu primo es tan bueno debería de tenerlo, así puedes escuchar la música de tu celular, pc o lo que sea sin conectar NADA.

Bueno, resulta que si que hay de lo que buscas, y no era tan difícil de encontrar, tercer enlace, donde dice sirius 2000 bla bla bla
PD1: Pero en serio, no inventes y usa el bluetooth que para eso está
PD2: No confundir el perfil bluetooth de manos libres "de teléfono" con el de auriculares "de música", son dos diferentes


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 7, 2010)

tambien es una opcion el bluetoot no lo habia pensado pero como nota al margen lo que el queria inicialmente era enchufar un usb y transmitir fm


----------



## sjuan (Nov 8, 2010)

gracias helminto por ayudarme a explicar y bueno la planta tiene el bluetooth pero mi pc no y me sale mas barato hacer el dispositivo que comprarme un pc nuevo no? 
ademas no es solo por darle una solucion al problema y ya la gracia es hacerlo tu mismo y en el proceso aprender


----------



## Scooter (Nov 8, 2010)

Un usb bluetooth vale 10$

Me he equivocado, vale mucho menos y ocupa nada:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.37665


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 8, 2010)

me ganaron, lo mismo iba a decir un bluetoot usb es tu solucion practica


----------



## sjuan (Nov 8, 2010)

muchas gracias amigos ya lo averigue y si es  la solucion mas facil y no es tan cara


----------

